# Preamplificador de microfono balanceado a 12V fuente simple



## hernaninfinito (Dic 20, 2008)

Amigos del foro:

Soy músico y técnico. Estoy armando un monitor de voz de baja potencia con un mixer y salida de linea.. es algo hibrido producto de la necesidad de escucharme mejor en vivo. 

Estoy buscando un esquema y PCB de un pre balanceado a 12V. Tengo todo listo con un amp a TDA 7377 y necesito conectar un mic balanceado.
Hay varios posts dando vueltas pero todos remiten a uno con fuente partida de 15V. 
Si alguien tiene algo parecido, gracias desde ya.

Mas adelante subo mas información y fotos de como viene el proyecto. Comercialmente no he encontrado nada asi.. Entonces me embarque en esto.. Adjunto un render muy básico. 

Gracias al foro!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 20, 2008)

bueno amigo, acabo de ver que existe un integrado de samsung llamado KA22233 e cual es un ecualizador grafico stereo de 3 bandas con preamplificador incluido.

se alimenta de maximo 20volts sinteticos, por lo que supongo que con 12 debe andar joya.

si lo conseguis y lo utilizas, por favor comentá que resultados obtuviste.

ya que este integrado me seria muy util en algunas aplicaciones.


saludos.


----------



## lalex (Dic 20, 2008)

te fijaste cuanto sale?


----------



## hernaninfinito (Ene 2, 2009)

Lo que necesito es un pre de micro balanceado, los que usan ficha cannon, no con balance entre los canales del stereo y en 12v fuente simple. Aclaro!

Con respecto al integrado no lo consigo, pero para eso esta el TDA 1524 ($12 en Rosario, Arg) que anda un balazo y tiene controles de balance, tono y demás. 

En el foro ya están los pcb probados. Es muy recomendable

Si tienen dudas chiflen

Abrazo a todos


----------

